# Keyance speedcontrols !!Where?!!



## jones (Jun 2, 2004)

Where? I'd like to try one but where can I buy one? I talked to Keyance North America but they couldn't help. I Emailed Keyance toy div Jp. I figure someone here would know.


----------



## katf1sh (Jan 17, 2002)

superior hobbies orlando florida....type that into google


----------



## jones (Jun 2, 2004)

Thank's Now I know!


----------



## SMROCKET (Nov 16, 2001)

You can buy direct from Shumacher ,give em a call


----------



## SlipNSlide (Jul 6, 2004)

SpeedTechRC has them in stock

http://www.speedtechrc.com/store/ebproduct.asp?catmainid=57

You can also get them directly from Schumacher

www.racing-cars.com


----------

